# Arrow nocks...Best and worst???



## mseganti (Sep 15, 2017)

Buy good nocks and check them frequently. Easton or Beiters are pretty good, if you shoot one just replace instead of guessing. I have tons of nocks in my bag whenever I shoot, they’re cheap, a lot cheaper than a set of limbs. Hopefully your bow is ok, thank god ive never done it but I’m sure it’s coming lol.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

There are so many brands and models/sizes on the market...might be helpful to know what size and type you’re interested in.


----------



## totalinertia (May 5, 2014)

The insert nocks are easy to change out..Usually not a problem....But I shoot lots of wooden and aluminum 5/16 arrow shafts. Those are a bit more difficult to gauge as far as damage by visual inspection. They also require more time to change out.


----------



## totalinertia (May 5, 2014)

Bohning Classic Nock is the worst I've used. It should be re-named " snap, crackle, pop!"


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Not too many tapered glue-on types on the market. Marco and Arizona are both good choices.


----------



## totalinertia (May 5, 2014)

I'm placing orders for both Marco and Arizona. Thanks Stash. What are the most durable and rugged insert nocks? The type that hold up for long term target punching with fast, heavy draw wt (60#) plus ? Every bodies opinion counts.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

All I use are Bohning. Signature series for my trad setup and double lock/blazer nocks for compound. Both for carbon.

Never had an issue with them unless I smacked it with another arrow.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Go very light on the glue for the tapered nocks, and use only a lacquer-based glue, NOT a CA (instant) glue.


For .244-.246” insert nocks, I’ve used Easton S, Gold Tip standard, Bohning Double Lock, Carbon Express TC and a few others. Never had any issues with any of them, but I’ve settled on the Bohning DL simply because of the price. Buy in bulk on Ebay. 

Note that the Gold Tips are .246”, while most other arrows in that class are .244-.245”, so the GT nocks will be a very tight fit in other brands, and other brand nocks may be a bit loose in GT shafts. If necessary, a little candle wax will let you fit the GT nocks into other shafts, and the plastic bag trick will work for other brand nocks into GT shafts.
.

The only ones I didn’t like are the Bohning Signature. Nothing wrong with the quality, but I find the groove is too small for the string thickness I usually make.


----------



## totalinertia (May 5, 2014)

That is why this is the best archery forum site. You guys are the best. Sometimes we may disagree but We are all a big archery family. I've gotten so much info from everybody on here for so many years. You've all made me more than a better archer. But as my Grandfather would say "You're now a BOWMAN." Priceless.


----------



## totalinertia (May 5, 2014)

Buying in bulk...I am all for that. I couldn't find Bohning DL in bulk. Do you have a link Stash?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Just search for Bohning Nock 6.2. Lots of suppliers in China. Got packs of 50 nocks for around $5 shipped, but it can take months.

6.2 is the ID in metric for .244”


----------



## buddyrip (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm using Marco tapered glue on nocks on my wood arrows and finding the nock fit is not consistent. Out of a dozen, a couple are loose and one is a little tight. Don't like biting my nocks any more so I check the fit before I glue on.


----------



## totalinertia (May 5, 2014)

Buddyrip
If you applied a little heat to the plastic, perhaps by a heat gun...Do you think the nocks would conform better to the shaft tips?


----------



## m60gunner (Mar 15, 2003)

Only “bad” nocks I have had were white Nirk glue on. Found out on another site I wasn’t the only one who had issues. No dry fires, just broke. At first I thought I was so good I was hitting them. No such luck!
One word of caution, nocks don’t last forever. I have had some glue on nocks break just testing them. Of course the arrows were 15 years old.


----------



## totalinertia (May 5, 2014)

I think a factor to my problem with nock failure is that I draw very heavy bows. My favorite bow that I practice with and hunt with most often is a 68# refllex/deflex longbow. I think lots of manufacturers don't "beef," their products up enough to facilitate very heavy draw weights.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I doubt that’s the issue. The same nocks (including the glue-on types) have been commonly used on compounds 70# and over without problems, and these bows put a lot more energy into the arrows than do longbows.


----------



## totalinertia (May 5, 2014)

Very good point Stash:thumbs_up


----------



## Smokedinpa (Mar 1, 2015)

I like the Bohning double snap nocks or the carbon tech nocks which might be the same. In the event it pop off the first area it slips in the second. No accidental dry fires.


----------



## woodsmansfinest (May 16, 2018)

Great thread. Was wondering myself because nocks seem. To have a huge difference in size of the actual string fit which is especially with skinnier strings a huge problem. I also like changing nock colors either for different point weights/tunes of the same type arrow for different bows, for different point types when hunting or just for winter/ summer visibility in the woods.
I just got into axis trad shafts and they come with an ivory colored nock... Now wondering what nocks would go with that diameter... Looks classic but the visibility isn't great. Cheers


----------



## olddogrib (Apr 4, 2014)

Shoot what you like but string fit shouldn't be an issue if you make your own or buy from a reputable string maker. Every one I'm familiar with will serve or double serve it as needed to fit your nock of choice...just tell them what you use.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

I've used a lot of Bohning nocks over the years and have seen no issues with their quality. When shooting carbon arrows, you should be constantly inspecting the shafts and the nocks for signs of damage. This is especially critical whenever you bang arrows together at the target or strike a solid object. If your nock shows any sign of damage, replace it now. Archery 101.


----------



## Elite_Archer (Dec 16, 2009)

First shots with my new Black Eagle Instincts and had a nock shear off sending my bow flying from my hand which caused a crack in the riser when it hit the floor. Contacted Black Eagle and they suggested I buy new nocks...... because that’s exactly what I want to do after I buy a ready to shoot arrow..... 

I switched them out with some victory F nocks as I’ve never had any problems with them.


----------



## totalinertia (May 5, 2014)

Elite_Archer said:


> First shots with my new Black Eagle Instincts and had a nock shear off sending my bow flying from my hand which caused a crack in the riser when it hit the floor. Contacted Black Eagle and they suggested I buy new nocks...... because that’s exactly what I want to do after I buy a ready to shoot arrow.....
> 
> I switched them out with some victory F nocks as I’ve never had any problems with them.
> 
> View attachment 6784085


I know the feeling. It sux.


----------



## varmint101 (May 8, 2008)

I’ve had at least a half dozen gold tip nocks fail. Luckily all held together long enough to launch except for one. That one was scary, but luckily the bow was ok! The only nicks I’ve really had problems with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

For glue on nocks i use Pro Nocks. I have ruby red, blue, and white 100 of each if you ever want to try those.


----------



## FLS (Apr 8, 2018)

Glue ons, Arizona Z nock. I’ve never had one fail.


----------



## Comanche51 (Jan 25, 2015)

I still have enough white Mercury nocks to last as long as I do. I did get a batch of yellow Mercuries a few years back that were brittle, but the white ones I have are fine and tough.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

totalinertia said:


> We all have experienced this situation. We draw the bow back to full draw..Zero in....Then release the arrow...Slap, klank, rattle, rattle off the the bow shelf and window. After you get down checking for holes in your body. You feel the dread of just inadvertently dry firing your bow. Problem.... Broken arrow nock. Dad gummit'! What do you guys feel like in your experience shooting are the best and worst arrow nocks? Any tricks you can do to avoid the above situation?


I use a ceramic saw for my nocks... :grin:


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

totalinertia said:


> I'm placing orders for both Marco and Arizona. Thanks Stash. What are the most durable and rugged insert nocks? The type that hold up for long term target punching with fast, heavy draw wt (60#) plus ? Every bodies opinion counts.


one thing to add, clear colors seem more brittle than opaque colors like white and black. translucent knocks seem far more fragile. I shoot micro diameter arrows, and Easton g nocks in white are my "go to"


----------

